# Washington confirms 'breakthrough' COVID-19 cases after vaccination



## Becky1951 (Apr 8, 2021)

Washington confirms 'breakthrough' COVID-19 cases after vaccination​Of the potential 102 cases of patients who tested positive for COVID-19 after vaccination, two died, the state said. But the majority had mild or no symptoms.

The state is investigating 102 potential cases of people becoming ill with COVID-19 more than two weeks after being fully vaccinated, the Washington State Department of Health reported Tuesday.

According to the state, the majority of those in Washington with confirmed vaccine breakthrough experienced only mild symptoms or no symptoms. However, eight people were hospitalized with COVID-19, and the state is investigating two "potential" breakthrough cases where patients died.

Both of those patients were more than 80 years old and suffered underlying health issues, according to the state.

The state said that the breakthrough cases are 0.01% of the 1.2 million fully vaccinated people in Washington state, which health officials say falls within the results of the clinical studies of the vaccines.

The Pfizer, Moderna and Johnson & Johnson vaccines reduced the risk of getting COVID-19 in vaccinated people by up to 95%, according to the studies.

It is important to remember that every vaccine on the market right now prevents severe disease and death in most cases,” Dr. Umair A. Shah, MD, MPH, the state's Secretary of Health, said in a prepared statement. “People should still get vaccinated as soon as they are eligible, and encourage friends, loved ones, and co-workers to do the same.”

Breakthrough cases have been identified in 18 counties. The state is also looking into whether virus variants may have caused the infections.

The state will add data on breakthrough cases to its COVID-19 dashboard by late April, officials said.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/...ases/281-9278cb21-6b14-4746-a2b7-91725282c24b


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

They must have been infected in between doses. How awful!

Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They must have been infected in between doses. How awful!
> 
> Thanks for keeping us informed.


"102 potential cases of people becoming ill with COVID-19 more than two weeks after being fully vaccinated"

More then 2 weeks after fully vaccinated.
So no, they didn't become infected in between shots.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 9, 2021)

How many vaccinated are absolutely fine?  Any statistics on this at all?  No, I thought not.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "102 potential cases of people becoming ill with COVID-19 more than two weeks after being fully vaccinated"
> 
> More then 2 weeks after fully vaccinated.
> So no, they didn't become infected in between shots.


The vaccines were estimated at 95% effective, not 100%.  With 1.2 million Washingtonians fully vaccinated, those 120 (112 of whom had mild or no symptoms) put WA's vaccines rate  at 99.99% effectiveness against Covid, and 99.999% effective against dying.  

To look at it another way, if every American (330 million people) got fully vaccinated and this statistic held true, roughly 3300 people would die from Covid. That's a very far cry from the over 550,000 plus that we've already lost. 

Those two WA deaths are obviously worthy of being examined, but let's not lose sight of the big picture here, which is that the vaccines are proving to be highly effective and appear to be the only way out of this crisis. 

As the OP's article stated: 

*"A*_*ccording to the state, the majority of those in Washington with confirmed vaccine breakthrough experienced only mild symptoms or no symptoms. However, eight people were hospitalized with COVID-19*,* and the state is investigating two "potential" breakthrough cases where patients died.

Both of those patients were more than 80 years old and suffered underlying health issues, according to the state.*

The state said that the breakthrough cases are 0.01% of the 1.2 million fully vaccinated people in Washington state, which health officials say falls within the results of the clinical studies of the vaccines."_


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2021)

3300 is still a lot. we shouldn't even have to worry about dying from something that's supposed to help us. most people aren't willing to walk up to someone with a gun and tell them to shoot them and see if they get killed or not. basically same thing with the vaccine. 

@Becky1951 that's too bad. but without a 100% guarantee i guess this is what we have to deal with. this is why when my folks asked about going out to eat i said no. dad has offered to bring take out. not comfortable with that either since mom can't get vaccinated. they think i'm being crazy for being paranoid. i don't see it that way at all. i will let them come with food i guess. i just hope it's not gonna end up being a mistake.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> How many vaccinated are absolutely fine?  Any statistics on this at all?  No, I thought not.


I had the second dose two weeks ago....so far so good.


----------



## Devi (Apr 9, 2021)

Hmmm ... what is meant by "breakthrough"?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

Devi said:


> Hmmm ... what is meant by "breakthrough"?


They contracted Covid after the two week period following their second vaccines.


----------



## Devi (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks, @StarSong.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> WA's vaccines rate at 99.99% effectiveness against Covid, and 99.999% effective against dying


This is a truly awesome statistic, I see "cruise" in my future (probably not within my budget, but I will do daydream plans).


----------

